# Hey, I'm getting Adult !!! Rossi 7 months



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

image by Rossi Amadeo, on Flickr


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, look how she has matured from her avatar picture. Beautiful girl you have dakar. Thanks for sharing with us.

Joe


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Rossi is barking as a crazy here, saying thats HE !!! 

I just have male amstaff. 

But he is getting strong day by day. going very well at training lessons and able to walk without leash very close.

Not too strong to hunt, but we are getting there. 



jttar said:


> Wow, look how she has matured from her avatar picture. Beautiful girl you have dakar. Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> Joe


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful baby! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry about the gender mistake dakar. LOL. For some reason I thought he was a she. My apology Rossi.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

he is SO HANDSOME! Love his sweet spots on his mouth, that's what I call them anyway  growing so fast sniff sniff


----------



## shorty89 (Apr 23, 2015)

omg he is gorgeus!!!!! great looking dog!!


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks Folks !!! I guess that he will be big.

7 months, 30kg and still growing. I guess he isn't a amstaff. ;-). He is too tall. 

Anyway, I'm happy ! Nice dog and with a mind stable. This is what was looking for.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Rossi is maturing great Dakar! Very handsome boy, and in glad to hear he is becoming what you want from him.


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you Brother !!!

I have Rossi as a beloved son and I feel a great responsability being his tutor... so, I've invested on training classes, on discipline, good food, checkups and everything.

In the last years, since I had 2 ferrets, i would say that animals changed my mind, the way that I see the things and how to handle everything.

I'm a humanbeing and I commit a lot of mistakes, but the point is, an Animal can change your life to better.

To have a large dog (doesnt need to be a APBT, AMSTAFF, ETC) demands you a lot and its at the same time a therapy for your mind.

It can sound clichet, but, everyday, i thank God to give me this gift called Rossi. 

Sorry folks if I sounded piegas (slushy, in english, i guess).

Best Regards,

Dakar



DickyT said:


> Rossi is maturing great Dakar! Very handsome boy, and in glad to hear he is becoming what you want from him.


----------



## Opaleaae (Dec 18, 2015)

woooow! he is Super stronger boy! His Eyes are awesome! Dakar you have a dare boy..thankyou


----------

